# Enter boot geli key without IPMI



## Sebastian (May 19, 2018)

Hey, 

I'm searching for solution how to encrypt my zroot system. 

At the moment I have to login via my ipmi interface to enter my passphrase. 

It works well , but I really want to have a ssh based solution.

I found this really interesting solution :

https://www.keltia.net/howtos/mfsbsd-zfs11/

But maintaining this solutions seems to be very hard. 

My thoughts:

If I want to upgrade my host , I have to upgrade the "first stage boot" at the same time.

That means everytime I want to update my host , I have to build a new  boot image (mfsbsd) , because the kernel in first stage boot and second stage boot have to match. 

Do I understand it correctly ? 

If you know an easier solution let me know !

best regards, sebastian


----------

